# NFL player being sued for seducing a man's wife



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

From time to time on here I see the comment that betrayed spouses should be able to sue the OM/OW. Well...apparently this guy is doing just that. Being honest it isn't much money considering how much the defendant is worth, I guess its the principle. I did google a pic of the plaintiff's wife, I can honestly see why he would be upset. She was definitely a looker.

Fletcher Cox Sued for Allegedly Having Sex with Man's Wife, Ruining Marriage | Bleacher Report


----------



## FieryHairedLady (Mar 24, 2011)

Only $25,000, wow.


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

Only $25k? I'd think $500,000 and settle for $250,000 to keep it out of the press would have worked. That's a nice chunk of change to start over and find a new wife.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

ReformedHubby said:


> I did google a pic of the plaintiff's wife, I can honestly see why he would be upset. She was definitely a looker.


Sooo, if she were homely, he shouldn't care that another dude ****ed her???


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

I think that might be a way of insulting his ex-wife.


----------



## leon2100 (May 13, 2015)

MattMatt said:


> I think that might be a way of insulting his ex-wife.


Just enough to pay the attorney... The greatest insult would be for a $1.00.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

I sue for a 1$ then I would go on TV and when they asked why I would say that was what she is worth. 

Boom!

Whoops didn't see the previous post. Good burn.

Dude's a good looking marine. He will do alright. She is kind of trashy. He could probably do better.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

sokillme said:


> Dude's a good looking marine. He will do alright. She is kind of trashy. _He could probably do better._


The fact that this has gone kind of viral will only help him IMO. I'd imagine people that are potentially interested have already reached out.


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

Yeah, she isn't bad... 


























Her H isn't bad either, much better than Cox. Musta been the $$ or the Snapchat pic that drew her in...


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Apparently she likes a man in uniform... just doesn't care much what uniform... or maybe she does... the one which draws the bigger paycheck.


----------



## VermiciousKnid (Nov 14, 2017)

I hope the dude gets paid. His wife is trash. She'll do something like this to whomever she's with in the future.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Not bad for a prostitute.

Not half as smart as a hooker though.

$25,000?

Might be what an escort would have cost?

Oh well. Guys that run around playing with their balls haven't been impressing me lately anyway.

I think he is pretty smart. Ball player embarrassed, ex wife humiliated and he gets some cash.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

ConanHub said:


> Not bad for a prostitute.
> 
> Not half as smart as a hooker though.
> 
> ...


Do you really think the baller is embarrassed? These are guys who base their self esteem on conquest and write books bragging about quantity laid (I say this with apologies to all professional athletes who do not fit the stereotype).


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Do you really think the baller is embarrassed? These are guys who base their self esteem on conquest and write books bragging about quantity laid (I say this with apologies to all professional athletes who do not fit the stereotype).


Your right. You have to have a brain to be embarrassed.

Two out of three ain't bad but there may be repercussions the player doesn't see coming.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

She is pretty in a trashy kind of way. It's great that now that whenever her name is googled this comes up. It's going to chase away the best prospects for her.

His too, but any women who dates a guy in Sports or Entertainment is just asking for trouble. Because there are always dumb asses like this lady around.


----------



## Windwalker (Mar 19, 2014)

sokillme said:


> She is pretty in a trashy kind of way. It's great that now that whenever her name is googled this comes up. It's going to chase away the best prospects for her.


I'm sure $2 hookers are pretty in a trashy kind of way. I'll have to take someone's word for it though. All I see is steel wool showers to wash the skank off.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

It's funny he's suing the baller for seducing his wife... as though it was a one sided exchange, him leading her astray and all. 

It's equally likely she saw an opportunity to hook up with a athlete/celebrity and took it. 

We really have no idea who the instigator is, not that it matters as both are proven to be of low character either way. But there's no point in suing her... she has no money. Like suing a gun manufacturer because the low life that actually shot your loved one is flat ass broke.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

ConanHub said:


> Your right. You have to have a brain to be embarrassed.
> 
> Two out of three ain't bad but there may be repercussions the player doesn't see coming.


Intelligence has nothing to do with it.

Now I have no idea if Fletcher Cox is smart or has rocks for brains. But this is a morals problem, not an intelligence problem.

One that happens far too often with people who have their *******s constantly licked because they are "great" at something. Tiger Woods, Frank Lloyd Wright, etc etc. It seems the bigger the ego gets the more ones moral fiber decays.

And the dumb ***** should have at least been smart enough to get knocked up so she could eventually get some Baby Momma money.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Middle of Everything said:


> Intelligence has nothing to do with it.
> 
> Now I have no idea if Fletcher Cox is smart or has rocks for brains. But this is a morals problem, not an intelligence problem.
> 
> ...


Well, I would argue that the bigger the ego, the smaller the brain. Speaking nonliterally but you get the point.

Outsized egos tend towards less than intelligent decisions.

Tiger Woody being a prime example.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> But there's no point in suing her... she has no money.


She will after she runs hubby through the ringer in the divorce.


----------



## BradWesley2 (Jul 15, 2016)

Amplexor said:


> She will after she runs hubby through the ringer in the divorce.


Yep. He will be a clean Marine after she gets done cleaning his clock, wallet, bank accounts, etc.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

She is pretty. What makes you say "in a trashy kind of way?"


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

NextTimeAround said:


> She is pretty. What makes you say "in a trashy kind of way?"


Yeah...she is pretty, I can admit that. Maybe what people mean by trashy is that they prefer a more conservative look? Then again everyone has different taste.


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

It's a sensational story, but I'm not sure I can say this is any worse than the infidelity any of us here have experienced. I don't think we can call this woman any more of skank than we can call our cheating wives or SO. In the end, she cheated. End of story. I doubt most of us cared one way or the other whether it was a football player or some drunken mechanic at the local bar.

It appears she was after some BBC and happened to find one attached to some money.

Also, if you showed me a picture of these two together, I'd lay odds that at least one of them was cheating, if not both. They both look like they are way into themselves. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

NextTimeAround said:


> She is pretty. What makes you say "in a trashy kind of way?"


Probably the fact that I know she had an affair. >

Nah she looks like she does a lot of posting on Instagram.


----------



## NatashaYurino (Jan 2, 2012)

Here in Brazil there two cases where the BSs were able to successfully sue their WWs. They did not sue for the infidelity per se but for the embarrassment and financial loss they experienced related to their WW's infidelity. 

One of the cases the man sued both his wife and her lover because the three of them worked in the same company and since they made no secret about their affair and the story was openly talked about in the workplace, the judge agreed that the husband should receive financial compensation for the embarrassment he had to endure.

The second case was of a woman who found out her husband's infidelity on their wedding night because the mistress sent her a video of one of the encounters she had with her husband. The judge ruled that since the man let his wife and her family waste a lot of money on a wedding and reception while knowing that she might eventually find out she was being cheated and decide to leave him, both him and his mistress should pay her compensation, at least enough for her and her family to get them money they spent back.


----------



## Windwalker (Mar 19, 2014)

TX-SC said:


> It's a sensational story, but I'm not sure I can say this is any worse than the infidelity any of us here have experienced. I don't think we can call this woman any more of skank than we can call our cheating wives or SO.
> 
> Also, if you showed me a picture of these two together, I'd lay odds that at least one of them was cheating, if not both. They both look like they are way into themselves.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


A cheater gets the skank stamp regardless of affiliation to any parties. Male, Female, don't matter! They are less than dirt.

Now walk that one back prince charming.


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

https://youtu.be/pTcxQ7ER-G0


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

Windwalker said:


> A cheater gets the skank stamp regardless of affiliation to any parties. Male, Female, don't matter! They are less than dirt.
> 
> Now walk that one back prince charming.


Work on your reading comprehension. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Windwalker (Mar 19, 2014)

TX-SC said:


> Work on your reading comprehension.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Nope. Reading comprehension works just fine. You flatly defended a cheater, and then took a shot at the guys character.

If your gonna defend it, own it.


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

Windwalker said:


> Nope. Reading comprehension works just fine. You flatly defended a cheater, and then took a shot at the guys character.
> 
> If your gonna defend it, own it.


Fascinating. Where do you see me defending her? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Windwalker (Mar 19, 2014)

TX-SC said:


> Fascinating. Where do you see me defending her?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



By taking a shot at his character. You don't know the guy. You assume to much about him.

The guy might be dumb for not trying to take this moron to the cleaners, he still has better character than his cheating hag.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

This is stupid. She made a choice, is he suing his wife as well for her part in this? What needs to happen is high profile cases come out where the nation feels bad for the BS and sees him/her ... Ah who are we kidding, it would have to happen to a girl for anyone to care, but the BS gets royally screwed over by the courts in the divorce and has to pay alimony and all that after their WS was caught cheating. Then enough people can ***** and moan and get these ridiculous divorce laws changed and completely get rid of alimony all together.


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

Windwalker said:


> By taking a shot at his character. You don't know the guy. You assume to much about him.
> 
> The guy might be dumb for not trying to take this moron to the cleaners, he still has better character than his cheating hag.


That's not defending her. Work on your reading comprehension. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

For those saying sue his wife.
He is suing under Alienation of affection, hence he can't sue his wife, just her affair partner as that is who 'alienated' his affection to his wife.

I'd be willing to bet this wasn't her first rodeo either.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Herschel said:


> https://youtu.be/pTcxQ7ER-G0


Yeah this is their year, then you guys are going to be insufferable. The only thing worse then Eagles fans when they are losing are Eagles fans when they are winning. They act like they are Yankee fans when they are much closer to Cubs fans (until last year). :frown2:


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

sokillme said:


> Yeah this is their year, then you guys are going to be insufferable. The only thing worse then Eagles fans when they are losing are Eagles fans when they are winning. They act like they are Yankee fans when they are much closer to Cubs fans (until last year). :frown2:


This is off topic, but since it's my thread. Go Eagles! I've always been a fan, I think we've always been a pretty solid team. In the playoffs more often than not. We just can't seem to win it all. Maybe this is the year...


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

sokillme said:


> Yeah this is their year, then you guys are going to be insufferable. The only thing worse then Eagles fans when they are losing are Eagles fans when they are winning. They act like they are Yankee fans when they are much closer to Cubs fans (until last year). :frown2:


Lol, generalize much? I do agree with the last part. Yankee fans are equivalent to Cowboy and Lakers fans. Bandwagon jumpers. Eagles fans have stuck with losing for years and years without wavering.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Herschel said:


> Lol, generalize much? I do agree with the last part. Yankee fans are equivalent to Cowboy and Lakers fans. Bandwagon jumpers. Eagles fans have stuck with losing for years and years without wavering.


I am talking about your cockiness. I can generalize I have many friends and even family who are Eagles fans.


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

Couldn't be better timed however to further erode the reputation of the NFL, this publicity will cost the league at least 1 million in lost revenue I would guess, perhaps much more in the long run. Some number of male fans who have been cheated on will not buy jerseys and/or stop watching, since he is a Marine some number of service men and women will tune out as well. For anyone who has been in the service and been cheated on or even had relatives in the service who were cheated on this is an emotional issue. 

Some number of female fans who have been cheated on will see this guy as crummy as their ex and will tune out, the female demographic is very important to the NFL, 45% of revenue or so apparently.

Now no one expects this players of a brutal game to be choirboys, but they do expect some level of decency proportional to their salaries.

Tamat


----------



## becareful2 (Jul 8, 2016)

GuyInColorado said:


> Yeah, she isn't bad...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe I need to have my eyes checked, but to me, she's just normal in looks; nothing to write home to mom about. You can find prettier girls at any sports or music concert. 

All her media accounts are scrubbed clean but there's a post from her once public Flipagram account in which she wished her husband a happy birthday, by saying "happy birthday you son of a bi***! Now, common sense tells me a guy would be wise to not marry any woman who would call him an SOB, whether in jest or not but maybe my thinking process is unorthodox.

Reputation destroyed. She's going to get married again someday and the next guy had better google her name.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

TAMAT said:


> Couldn't be better timed however to further erode the reputation of the NFL, this publicity will cost the league at least 1 million in lost revenue I would guess, perhaps much more in the long run. Some number of male fans who have been cheated on will not buy jerseys and/or stop watching, since he is a Marine some number of service men and women will tune out as well. For anyone who has been in the service and been cheated on or even had relatives in the service who were cheated on this is an emotional issue.
> 
> Some number of female fans who have been cheated on will see this guy as crummy as their ex and will tune out, the female demographic is very important to the NFL, 45% of revenue or so apparently.
> 
> ...


I don't think people will bat an eye at all about this. This is entirely different than the flag thing. People have always known that many professional athletes and celebrities have a "help themselves" attitude towards any woman that they find attractive. I know its something that folks in this particular forum would like to see happen, but I just don't think its realistic. I don't think even Eagles fans who were cheated on by their spouses would want this guy off the team. They won't make the connection. He's a good player. We've had individual athletes do all sorts of terrible things outside of cheating, and if they're among the most talented, everyone, including fans look the other way. Its only the marginally talented guys that ever get disciplined or cut for bad behavior. Fandom is a very powerful thing. Just look at Penn State, several of their fans to this day still protect the legacy of a man that protected a pedophile for decades. I just don't think most folks care about decency when it comes to the behavior of elite athletes, they only care about winning, at all cost.


----------



## thefam (Sep 9, 2014)

ReformedHubby said:


> I don't think people will bat an eye at all about this. This is entirely different than the flag thing. People have always known that many professional athletes and celebrities have a "help themselves" attitude towards any woman that they find attractive. I know its something that folks in this particular forum would like to see happen, but I just don't think its realistic. I don't think even Eagles fans who were cheated on by their spouses would want this guy off the team. They won't make the connection. He's a good player. We've had individual athletes do all sorts of terrible things outside of cheating, and if they're among the most talented, everyone, including fans look the other way. Its only the marginally talented guys that ever get disciplined or cut for bad behavior. Fandom is a very powerful thing. Just look at Penn State, several of their fans to this day still protect the legacy of a man that protected a pedophile for decades. I just don't think most folks care about decency when it comes to the behavior of elite athletes, they only care about winning, at all cost.


I agree 100%. No Eagles fans will care and most other fans just expect that kind of behavior from athletes of all sports. Fletcher Cox is a beast and that's all football fans will care about.

RH do you know if Cox is married? Tried to google it but everything comes up is about this incident.

Don't know why the Marine is suing either unless he sees this as a cash opportunity. At the end of the day his wife cheated on him so what is money going to do for him? If women choose to sleep with athletes because of their Fame then I don't know what they expect out of the relationship. They should know that no athlete is going to be true to you and he knows you are married and screwing around. Well maybe except Russell Wilson. LOL

I'm not trying to absolve Fletcher Cox or any other of these athletes but it pretty much is what it is and so if you are the female why are you even bothering and what are you expecting?


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

thefam said:


> I agree 100%. No Eagles fans will care and most other fans just expect that kind of behavior from athletes of all sports. Fletcher Cox is a beast and that's all football fans will care about.
> 
> RH do you know if Cox is married? Tried to google it but everything comes up is about this incident.
> 
> ...


I don't think Fletcher Cox, is married. Pretty sure that would have been in one of the articles. I get why the guy is suing, I don't even think its about the money. I am sure he feels humiliated. This is not even about the NFL player. Its about embarrassing and exposing his wife to the world. Because trust me, Fletcher Cox could care less about this. I guarantee you he isn't embarrassed at all. Probably still bragging to his buddies about what he did with this guy's wife.


----------



## thefam (Sep 9, 2014)

ReformedHubby said:


> I get why the guy is suing, I don't even think its about the money. I am sure he feels humiliated. This is not even about the NFL player. Its about embarrassing and exposing his wife to the world


He's humiliated so he goes out and brings even more attention to his humiliation by doing something as public as filing a lawsuit against an NFL player? I guess...but that move seems to invite even more humiliation.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

thefam said:


> He's humiliated so he goes out and brings even more attention to his humiliation by doing something as public as filing a lawsuit against an NFL player? I guess...but that move seems to invite even more humiliation.


1. Some feel that bringing equal or greater humiliation to the source of their humiliation can assuage their own humiliation.

2. If he wins, that can also go a long way to erasing the humiliation. Look, when she cheated on him she made it a war and he's going to fight it on any and all possible fronts.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> 1. Some feel that bringing equal or greater humiliation to the source of their humiliation can assuage their own humiliation.
> 
> 2. If he wins, that can also go a long way to erasing the humiliation. Look, when she cheated on him she made it a war and he's going to fight it on any and all possible fronts.


I also think it depends on personality type. Many men would never want this out there, but I can see how some would. Even though its out there to the world now, the public opinion is on his side, so exposing doesn't really make him more humiliated, if anything he gains public sympathy. With that said, I wouldn't want that. It would feel too much like pity to me.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

ReformedHubby said:


> I also think it depends on personality type. Many men would never want this out there, but I can see how some would. Even though its out there to the world now, the public opinion is on his side, so exposing doesn't really make him more humiliated, if anything he gains public sympathy. With that said, I wouldn't want that. It would feel too much like pity to me.


Understood. I wouldn't want it out there myself, because it would feel like announcing to the wold MY error; that I had chosen a skank. I'm not sure it's so much personality type as it is individual perception as to what is the lesser of the evils. An equally aggressive personality type hellbent on revenge or winning might choose this or not based on what he thinks best constitutes victory.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

ReformedHubby said:


> From time to time on here I see the comment that betrayed spouses should be able to sue the OM/OW. Well...apparently this guy is doing just that. Being honest it isn't much money considering how much the defendant is worth, I guess its the principle. I did google a pic of the plaintiff's wife, I can honestly see why he would be upset. She was definitely a looker.
> 
> Fletcher Cox Sued for Allegedly Having Sex with Man's Wife, Ruining Marriage | Bleacher Report


*Under North Carolina law, I think that proving any and all three of those premises would not be a very difficult thing to do and judgment found in a NC State District Court.

I would worry more about it being ultimately overturned at the Federal Appellate level on some rather flimsy federal grounds!

I say that his trashy wife ought to be sued jointly right along with Cox, since it was “their joint action” that caused the complaintant’s marriage to come to an abrupt end! But if I were him, I would have to ask for much more than his requested 20K!
*


----------



## naiveonedave (Jan 9, 2014)

IMO - he is doing it to out her to the world. Why should he be humiliated that she's a skank? Not his fault. 

I wonder if the amount is enough to cover legal fees and such. Might be all his lawyer said he should try for. I am kind of surprised there isn't an additional zero at the end (or 2), but it is what it is.


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Apparently she likes a man in uniform... just doesn't care much what uniform... or maybe she does... the one which draws the bigger paycheck.


From personal experience, probably not a Star Trek uniform......


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

This is both hilarious and awesome.


----------



## Jus260 (Mar 24, 2016)

Middle of Everything said:


> Intelligence has nothing to do with it.
> 
> Now I have no idea if Fletcher Cox is smart or has rocks for brains. But this is a morals problem, not an intelligence problem.
> 
> ...


Cox may be a genius. If you signed a $100M deal, the best pick up line ever may be "who wants to get pregnant?" Even better if you got a vasectomy. 


I heard a guy on the radio ask why people like Shawn Kemp, Antonio Cromartie and Evander Holyfield wouldn't just freeze some sperm and get a vasectomy? That way you don't end up with 12 or 16 baby mamas.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Didn't Cox sign a $100,000,000 contract? $25,000 isn't even a dent, so clearly Cox isn't being hurt in any way. No one cares who he slept with, other man's wife or not, and the lawsuit certainly won't hurt his pocketbook. He's a player for the National Felon League. They're just happy his "crime" didn't involve puppies, public wife/SO beating, a DUI accident, or rape accusations.

The wife isn't being harmed, either. So she slept with a pro athlete while married to someone else. Big whoop. There'll be some gossip, maybe a few mean things said, and then there'll be some people who will actually seek her out and think she's cool as hell simply because she touched celebrity ****.

The Marine husband will get $25,000, a lot of pity, and maybe meet some women willing to ease his troubled heart.

I don't even know how this is news other than Alienation of Affection lawsuits are so rare.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

I wouldn't sue because I feel it takes away some his wife's responsibility in all of this. Basically placing the large portion of the blame on the other man by suing him for alienation of affection or whatever it is.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Steve1000 said:


> From personal experience, probably not a Star Trek uniform......


Indeed, as this classic attests:

Watch Trekkies From Saturday Night Live - NBC.com


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Indeed, as this classic attests:
> 
> Watch Trekkies From Saturday Night Live - NBC.com


I love the ending


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Understood. I wouldn't want it out there myself, because it would feel like announcing to the wold MY error; that I had chosen a skank. I'm not sure it's so much personality type as it is individual perception as to what is the lesser of the evils. An equally aggressive personality type hellbent on revenge or winning might choose this or not based on what he thinks best constitutes victory.


I don’t understand why anybody would ever feel humiliation or shame for anything other than what they had done themselves.

I believe people should own the consequences of their own behavior.....but to h*ll with taking blame or shame for someone else’s choices.....

Let them bear it.....and I think a BS should do everything they can to make sure the guilty parties, BOTH of them, bear it in full.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> I wouldn't sue because I feel it takes away some his wife's responsibility in all of this. Basically placing the large portion of the blame on the other man by suing him for alienation of affection or whatever it is.


That is what coldly kicking the WS to the curb and divorcing is for.

Alienation of affection is for making sure the scumbag AP feels some shame and humiliation as well.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Jus260 said:


> Cox may be a genius. If you signed a $100M deal, the best pick up line ever may be "who wants to get pregnant?" Even better if you got a vasectomy.
> 
> 
> I heard a guy on the radio ask why people like Shawn Kemp, Antonio Cromartie and Evander Holyfield wouldn't just freeze some sperm and get a vasectomy? That way you don't end up with 12 or 16 baby mamas.


They get off on having the babies. It makes them feel powerful. Spreading their seed.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Dyokemm said:


> I don’t understand why anybody would ever feel humiliation or shame for anything other than what they had done themselves.
> 
> I believe people should own the consequences of their own behavior.....but to h*ll with taking blame or shame for someone else’s choices.....
> 
> Let them bear it.....and I think a BS should do everything they can to make sure the guilty parties, BOTH of them, bear it in full.


I'm with you scorched ****ing earth.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Dyokemm said:


> I don’t understand why anybody would ever feel humiliation or shame for anything other than what they had done themselves.
> 
> I believe people should own the consequences of their own behavior.....but to h*ll with taking blame or shame for someone else’s choices.....
> 
> Let them bear it.....and I think a BS should do everything they can to make sure the guilty parties, BOTH of them, bear it in full.


Two elements here

Her affair... her choice... her error, just as you say
But marrying her would have been my choice... and that was a bad one.


----------



## BradWesley2 (Jul 15, 2016)

Dyokemm said:


> That is what coldly kicking the WS to the curb and divorcing is for.
> 
> Alienation of affection is for making sure the scumbag AP feels some shame and humiliation as well.




You really think this is going to inflict shame and humiliation on the pro football player? $25K is chump change for him, and he'll go around wearing it like a ribbon on his chest while asking "Who's next?"


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

I don't think it has anything to do with shaming a multimillionaire athlete. It's more about the Marine's lawyer's litigation strategy and NC laws limiting alimony due to adultery. IMO


----------



## BradWesley2 (Jul 15, 2016)

anchorwatch said:


> I don't think it has anything to do with shaming a multimillionaire athlete. It's more about the Marine's lawyer's litigation strategy and NC laws limiting alimony due to adultery. IMO


My response was to Dyokemm regarding kicking the WS to the curb, and having the AP suffer shame and humiliation. It has nothing to do about the legal aspects of the case.

With regards to legalities, I know that adultery has a role in alimony, in North Carolina, but it doesn't have any with regards to child support and community property. The judge has discretion here. 

Also if the judge tends to be liberal, he/she could declare the alimony law unconstitutional, which has been used in other states, to overturn/abolish the statute. Stay tuned.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Dyokemm said:


> That is what coldly kicking the WS to the curb and divorcing is for.
> 
> Alienation of affection is for making sure the scumbag AP feels some shame and humiliation as well.


What shame and humiliation?


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

*What shame and humiliation? *

His wifes at the very least, he has changed and possibly reduced the pool of potential mates in her future for her, like Monica Lewinski she has now been branded. I don't know if that is fair or not but it seems often that women fare worse in an affair.

I'm not entirely sure this scandal will not have an effect on the players performance in the game either. Football is a high performance game in which small percentages matter. 

Tamat


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

I rather doubt the suit was anything more than about exposure.
If it is: Mission accomplished.
I bet the suit gets forgotten.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Mr. Cox might be thankful the the BH is pursuing this legally, not physically. While Mr. Cox is a professional athlete and a good sized man, Mr. Jeffords looks to be in good shape and is a marine. Mr. Cox might well have found himself a bloodied mess if it had gone the other way.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

BradWesley2 said:


> You really think this is going to inflict shame and humiliation on the pro football player? $25K is chump change for him, and he'll go around wearing it like a ribbon on his chest while asking "Who's next?"


This was a statement about alienation of affection lawsuits in general, since it was in response to another poster asking why sue a POS AP and not do anything to the WS.....

It was NOT a comment on this specific lawsuit.....or on whether the scumbag a**wipe of a football star would care.

But to that point.....would it matter to this dirtbag?

I can’t answer that....

He may be as uncaring and as arrogant as you suggest.....or he may be mortified because his grandparents, parents, and the rest of his family might now know what a sh*tbag he truly is.

The money amount is indeed chump change to this turd.....

But as to whether he might feel shame for being exposed as a piece of human filth?

We can only speculate about that.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

weightlifter said:


> I rather doubt the suit was anything more than about exposure.
> If it is: Mission accomplished.
> I bet the suit gets forgotten.


But it will never be forgotten by this dirtbag’s mother, grandmother, sisters, and other relatives.

And who knows, they may be very caring and good people who are horrified at what this POS has done.....

And if that is the case, the shame of this kind of exposure can last for ages in that small circle.

One never knows these kinds of private dynamics.....sometimes exposure is meaningless because the entire family and social circle of the POS AP as just as scummy as they are.....sometimes it becomes a shame that the POS carries for the rest of their lives.

I know in my family, my POS paternal grandmother was a pariah in the family for the rest of her life after she ran off with an OM.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

BradWesley2 said:


> You really think this is going to inflict shame and humiliation on the pro football player? $25K is chump change for him, and he'll go around wearing it like a ribbon on his chest while asking "Who's next?"


It's not about the football player it's about the ex.


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm bumping this thread because I happened, to my eternal shame to have recently read the messages those two were sending to each.

I understand cheating happens, I understand the narrative that must be constructed to drive the interactions through.

But I cannot for the life of me get my head around what they wrote, it's truly beyond the pale. The messages are out there so I won't repeat them. 

So I went to this woman's facebook page, bearing in mind in October she packed up her stuff into storage and fled to Philadelphia to have her sex-a-thon, baby-making-a-thon, seeing as the husband pleaded with her to stop the affair which she ended up blocking him on instagram, as recently as december she had changed her profile pic to that of her and her BS. No doubt first christmas away from husband and step daughter, maybe a little bit of nostalgia, maybe a little bit of regret. You can see messages from her father asking her to come home, so she's still in Philadelphia with the OM.

It's fascinating, it truly is. Lots of stories here on TAM but to see it fleshed out in real life is fascinating.

I'm still amazed he wanted to take her back after what she was wrote. She was probably coming home to him acting normal while acting like she was a single woman talking about wanting to get to know him better and meet his family.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

BobSimmons said:


> I'm bumping this thread because I happened, to my eternal shame to have recently read the messages those two were sending to each.
> 
> I understand cheating happens, I understand the narrative that must be constructed to drive the interactions through.
> 
> ...


I am completely amazed that any of them want to take them back. Lots of times the BS is just as broken as the WS. Remember broken attracts broken. It's all new to him though so hopefully eventually he will see her like the junk bond she is.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Sounds like the BH needs a few 2x4’s upside his head.


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

sokillme said:


> I am completely amazed that any of them want to take them back. Lots of times the BS is just as broken as the WS. Remember broken attracts broken. It's all new to him though so hopefully eventually he will see her like the junk bond she is.


I don't think he's broken at all, well not before she screwed him around, still seems to be doing it now, I think he was shocked because he couldn't reconcile the person he was living with, with the person that was writing all those messages like she was free and single. No doubt the money and the excitement of being with a baller stroked her ego but man, for a little while before he sued he must have been a quivering wreck.

Just interesting that while she's with the OM she still changed her profile pic to that of her and the BS. NFL players have games over the festive season so she would have been by herself without her family around her which must have been quite a shock, she discarded her husband but she'll be hoping she gets knocked up quick so she can claim child support and be set for life.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

sokillme said:


> I am completely amazed that any of them want to take them back. Lots of times the BS is just as broken as the WS. Remember broken attracts broken. It's all new to him though so hopefully eventually he will see her like the junk bond she is.




Yup. I don’t care how hot she is, I’m not going behind Fletcher Cox.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CantBelieveThis (Feb 25, 2014)

Wow what a POS that gal, unreal.... How can people like this hide their so flawed self from their spouse? That's the key, I mean I don't have any history or insight into their M but I guess some people are good at hiding their dirty side very well, until the time comes.....

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

CantBelieveThis said:


> Wow what a POS that gal, unreal.... How can people like this hide their so flawed self from their spouse? That's the key, I mean I don't have any history or insight into their M but I guess some people are good at hiding their dirty side very well, until the time comes.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


He has a kid from a previous relationship, I am guessing it was more he has a really bad picker. She is probably a party girl. She IS attractive, not movie star but in a kind of trashy way. She probably has always looked up to the Kardashians or people like that, there are plenty of women who feel the same way. Goes out to bars and competes with her girlfriends on who can bag the hottest guy. This guy never learned though that some people are just not meant to be married. Back when I was dating if I meet a girl who I knew thought that way that would be a sign that this girl is just someone to have fun with. You never marry that girl! 

I actually think many times that the AP has a much better sense what kind of person the WS is then the BS does, even though they have been married to them for years. Lots of BS seem to project their own character onto their WS, but in truth they were pretty much just people who have been following this kind of strategical hookup culture their whole lives. When they meet the BS they see it like their chance, like this guy is, he is a good looking Marine, that is a good catch for her. However the BS doesn't see them for who they are what is truly their character, they kind of project what they want their character to be and over look some serious red flags. So the WS kind of plays this act for as long as they can, but eventually the rat is going to go back to the garbage it feels most comfortable in. The AP shows up and is exactly the same kind of person as the WS. Knows all the buttons to push. The WS gets board or their brokenness eventually overcomes the act, and you get situations like this. This is why it's so important to work on your picker. 

Maybe I am wrong but I suspect lots of men would know this women is just not a women you even consider marrying. 

I mean I have a friend who had this very attractive cousin, she was about 4 years older then us. When we were 16-17 we all had a crush on her. But as we got older she just kind of went through man after man. She was just very unstable, you could tell she had all kinds of emotional problems. The men were losers, had all kinds of problems as well. Kinda Gerry Springer stuff. Anyway, eventually she introduces us to this nice guy. He was kind of an blue collar every man dude, truck, Timberlands type. He had a real job was responsible treated her good, just a decent guy as far as we could tell. He treats her better then any guy has ever treated her, she is so happy, eventually he asks her to marry him. We were still young and thought well she has settled down now. Great she finally growing up. Today I would be thinking, this poor sap has no idea what he is in for. But then I was young. Sure enough the marriage didn't last long. They didn't make it, last I saw she has a kid but is back to the parade of guys, except now she is past 40. That dude just had no point of reference. I mean I may have felt that way at say my early 20s, but at about 22, I got it. No matter how attractive she was she was dangerous if you thought of her as anything else then someone to have fun with. 

Anyway just my two cents. Granted I am cynical.


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

sokillme said:


> I actually think many times that the AP has a much better sense what kind of person the WS is then the BS does, even though they have been married to them for years. Lots of BS seem to project their own character onto their WS, but in truth they were pretty much just people who have been following this kind of strategical hookup culture their whole lives. When they meet the BS they see it like their chance, like this guy is, he is a good looking Marine, that is a good catch for her. *However the BS doesn't see them for who they are what is truly their character, they kind of project what they want their character to be and over look some serious red flags. *So the WS kind of plays this act for as long as they can, but eventually the rat is going to go back to the garbage it feels most comfortable in. The AP shows up and is exactly the same kind of person as the WS. Knows all the buttons to push. The WS gets board or their brokenness eventually overcomes the act, and you get situations like this. This is why it's so important to work on your picker.


100% agree..

No doubt she thought he was a good catch, the uniform, stand up guy, no doubt she got hit on by all sorts, probably played the field too then this guy rocks up.

Whatever games she played to lure him in she probably used on Fletcher Cox. Here's a guy who's been a star athlete since his teens, used to getting his way, in some ways apart from football he'll probably live in a bubble of his own making surrounded by hangers on, family and sycophants.

Seeing the bridges she's burned she'll be determined to make this relationship work come hell or high water. In the end it will not be real love she'll be feeling and for me there's nothing sadder than that. Just that gnawing apprehension that he did it with her so he can also cheat on her or just have her replaced.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

BobSimmons said:


> Seeing the bridges she's burned she'll be determined to make this relationship work come hell or high water. In the end it will not be real love she'll be feeling and for me there's nothing sadder than that. Just that gnawing apprehension that he did it with her so he can also cheat on her or just have her replaced.


 After reading those texts, it doesn't seem that he even alluded to anything more than boinking her , he just said he wants to get her pregnant. She truly is a fool, but if she's looking for child support from an NFL dip**** she never sees, then she struck paydirt.


----------



## CantBelieveThis (Feb 25, 2014)

sokillme said:


> This guy never learned though that some people are just not meant to be married. Back when I was dating if I meet a girl who I knew thought that way that would be a sign that this girl is just someone to have fun with. You never marry that girl!


Totally agree, I wouldve never married the party girl either. I married the shy quiet girl that liked to read.... And 15 yrs later somethibg came out of her and cheated.......lol. Her sister was the party girl, she quickly married after getting pregnant by a one night stand and so far hasn't cheated... That anyone knows off thou


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

CantBelieveThis said:


> Totally agree, I wouldve never married the party girl either. I married the shy quiet girl that liked to read.... And 15 yrs later somethibg came out of her and cheated.......lol. Her sister was the party girl, she quickly married after getting pregnant by a one night stand and so far hasn't cheated... That anyone knows off thou
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Not sure I would marry the quite one either. I married the one with the most character as far as I could tell, still no guarantees though. Truth is if I was dating today I don't know if I would marry. I certainly would never marry again. It's one and done for me no matter what happens. Sigh... Life is hard.


----------



## CantBelieveThis (Feb 25, 2014)

sokillme said:


> Not sure I would marry the quite one either. I married the one with the most character as far as I could tell, still no guarantees though. Truth is if I was dating today I don't know if I would marry. I certainly would never marry again. It's one and done for me no matter what happens. Sigh... Life is hard.


If she cheats again or I wake up one day on the wrong side and decide I don't want marriage anymore, that's it for me too, no more marriage ever.
The trick for me is what to advise my kids, specially my 18yr whom I plan to have a talk w her soon in that marriage doesn't need define her, she can live a full and fulfilling life without being married, and is just an act, nothing more.
Am still rehearsing a lot how to spell this out for her..... 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

He is sending a message, and it does not matter how much the suit is for. The $25K is likely a flat fee that the lawyer required to file. Once again, the NFL is once again dealing with less than savory characters. I hope that he sues his wife for divorce and his settlement is to pay her $1.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

CantBelieveThis said:


> If she cheats again or I wake up one day on the wrong side and decide I don't want marriage anymore, that's it for me too, no more marriage ever.
> The trick for me is what to advise my kids, specially my 18yr whom I plan to have a talk w her soon in that marriage doesn't need define her, she can live a full and fulfilling life without being married, and is just an act, nothing more.
> Am still rehearsing a lot how to spell this out for her.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Tell here to wait too the statistics say you have a much better chance if you marry later in life. Does she know about your wife?


----------



## CantBelieveThis (Feb 25, 2014)

sokillme said:


> Tell here to wait too the statistics say you have a much better chance if you marry later in life. Does she know about your wife?


She does sokillme, and we have taken her to therapy for it as well, I didn't want my daughter growing up thinking cheating is OK under any circumstances, and that it's never the betrayeds fault 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Wonder if Fletcher Cox is on to the next pretty face.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

weightlifter said:


> Wonder if Fletcher Cox is on to the next pretty face.


 I expect he is playing multiple 'pretty faces' at any given time. That's one of the things that make her pleas 'to get to know him' so pathetic.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

weightlifter said:


> Wonder if Fletcher Cox is on to the next pretty face.


:lol: :rofl: :lol: :rofl: :lol:


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

ReformedHubby said:


> I don't think people will bat an eye at all about this. This is entirely different than the flag thing. People have always known that many professional athletes and celebrities have a "help themselves" attitude towards any woman that they find attractive. I know its something that folks in this particular forum would like to see happen, but I just don't think its realistic. I don't think even Eagles fans who were cheated on by their spouses would want this guy off the team. They won't make the connection. He's a good player. We've had individual athletes do all sorts of terrible things outside of cheating, and if they're among the most talented, everyone, including fans look the other way. Its only the marginally talented guys that ever get disciplined or cut for bad behavior. *Fandom is a very powerful thing. Just look at Penn State, several of their fans to this day still protect the legacy of a man that protected a pedophile for decades. I just don't think most folks care about decency when it comes to the behavior of elite athletes, they only care about winning, at all cost.*


I never go that part - I'm a baseball fan but I'm also rational enough to know that when the team I root for wins it has NOTHING to do with me. Sometimes I think folks spend too much time watching OTHER people live great lives. Anyone who lets fandom get in the way of morality is a fvcking moron. Athletes are NOT heroes or warriors just a bunch of highly paid entertainers - who if they disappeared tomorow we would all be just fine. Meaningless. The only thing I'm enjoying about the NFL is their declining ratings - hopefully more folks will smarten up and folks like Cox have to get other jobs.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I don't watch or follow the NFL anymore. Bunch of overpaid, spoiled, entitled brats.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> I don't watch or follow the NFL anymore. Bunch of overpaid, spoiled, entitled brats.


they forget they are leading charmed ****ing lives....entitled *******s...fans need to keep more of their money in their pocket instead of making these idiots richer...


----------

